# Glue roller



## beaufish (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello All. Noob question here.

Glue roller? What does everybody use to roll out glue flat and smooth? Watching Tv and podcasts the woodworkers seem to be using a small wooden roller on a wire frame. I didn't seem to be able to find this on the Woodcraft or Rockler websites. Closest thing I can find to what they use is a fondant roller you can pick up in most craft stores. It looks like it should work. I picked up one today. planning on putting some paste wax on the roller to help clean up after glue up. Are these fondant rollers what fellow LJ's use?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is what I use when I need to roll out glue on large flat areas. For edges I generally just use a finger to spread the bead out.


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 17, 2008)

Woodcraft has a roller. The part number is 148363. I use one and works well. You can,t store the glue in it. You have to clean it out after you get done.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I just picked up something similar a while back. Very nice. Prior to that was just a glue bottle and some brushes, but for long pieces or multipiece lamination thats a big pain and sometimes eats up too much of the open time.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have one similar to Scott's (just the roller- no extra attachments). I used to use it a lot but now either use my finger or an acid brush (just don't forget to clean it).


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I use a mason's adhesive trowel.


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

My wife likes to make crafts and cards with paper. She has a little ink roller that she got from a craft store. I'm happy to say that she didn't "misplace" it, but I have one too. Works great and they're cheap. For the people in the US, you can get them at Hobby Lobby, Michaels, etc.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I use to use one but found I just get a quicker job using a bondo spreader.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

foam brush…works fine…very primitive!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I pick up a package of those multi sized foam paintbrushes at the dollar store. I keep a bowl of water to put them in between jobs. They work pretty good and when just wet also help to clean squeeze-out off the wood.

for wood edges I just can't help but finger spread it.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Best glue roller I've used:

http://www.veneersupplies.com/product_info.php?cPath=86_37&products_id=1096

They also have a 6" model:

http://www.veneersupplies.com/product_info.php?cPath=86_37&products_id=382

Great for veneers, but I've used them for anything that needs a large amount of glue applied evenly.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Scott, I have that one too. When I've used it I find that the roller doesn't always roll. It spins freely by itself, but what ever it's made out of is too hard thus it doesn't roll that well. I've always thought that if it were made of a softer compound it would work better.

Greg, those look nice, do they roll well? For yellow glue?

What I've been doing lately is use old credit cards and the fake ones they send you with an application when I have a large area to spread glue on. Some are cardboard which I use once and discard, but the plastic ones I clean up and use again and again.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

go to home cheapo and but the tiny roller with a plastic tray for $4.00( the ones with the red handle. All plastic) and wash it every use and it'll last 5 yrs.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

BlankMan - Yes, they work great for yellow glue. It's amazing how smooth and even they allow you to spread the glue.


----------



## edjellisjr (Feb 1, 2011)

Just got done gluing up a project with the infamous Glue Bottle Roller ($10 with roller and biscuit attachments at SEARS). Second one I've bought. The first was thrown out because cleanup was impossible. Figured I would give it another try. CLEAN UP . . . . Wiped off all the excess glue with wet paper towel . . . . Let dry . . . . Then used 0000 Steel Wool on the wheel. NO DAMAGE. Like new. The wheel also pops right off with a little help from a screw driver for even EASIER Clean Up.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Usually use an acid brush with about half of the length of the bristles cut off. That works on narrow surfaces and getting glue into biscuit slots as well as the biscuits.

For large areas have plastic card gizmo with various sizes notches on each of three sides and flat on fourth side, something like a miniature tile cement tool.

Had the Craftsman but, was a piece of crap and more trouble than help.


----------



## arco21 (Oct 3, 2011)

I use a wallpaper seam roller that I picked up at Lowes. I went to Home Depot first and couldn't find it because apparently they phased most of that section out.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I've always used the 4" roller Greg posted a while back.
Perfect results, just make sure to rinse it out with water when you're done with your glue up.

Updated link.
Replacement rollers.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

OK. I'll pitch in here.
When I use a foam brush to the max, I just strip off the foam to reveal the poly "flap" that stiffens the foam. It has the handle and will spread the glue. It will also be washable. I'm cheap.
Bill


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a similar roller like Scott's, but I found I was doing more cleaning of the roller than glueing, so now I just run a bead of glue and use a small stiff brush to level it out.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

On glue-ups such as cutting boards where you've got wider pieces and a lot of them to do at once, I've used an ink brayer, which is a rubber cylinder that rolls around like a paint roller. It works good with yellow glue because the glue doesn't stick to the hard rubber roller area. I simply wash it off with warm water once I'm done and let it dry.

On smaller stuff, or narrow, more detailed areas, I use an acid brush with the bristles cut down by about half. You can either wash it out good, or simply throw it away.

I think it's really a matter of what you're comfortable using and what you might have laying around. I've got an old gift card that's the same as a credit card that I haven't yet tried, but held onto for the purpose of glue spreading. Different glues are also going to work better with different application techniques. For instance, you might not want to use your finger to spread CA glue (super glue), epoxies, etc.


----------



## john1102 (Feb 4, 2011)

great tips for glue spreading. I've been needing a roller to aid in a few projects. Thanks.

John P.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I do some edge and face glue up's myself and after getting brushes, actual glue roller stuff from Woodcraft ect ect, I now just either go to Wally World and they have the small foam type used in paiting about 4 inches wide.

Get a plastic leftover coffee can, Maxwell House has that neat handle on it…. Fill it with half full of water and go at it. Cheapest way I have found out doing it and just rinse your roller out and use it again and again. If you have a lot of gluing take a wet rag and wrap your roller up in it between getting your pieces ready….. Use that same rag to whip off the excess….. The Glue Bot works great…. get a few extra tips and seals and keep it full when you are not using it…..


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Old toothbrushes. Great for geting into cope cut joints.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Plastic Laminate samples.

Free.

L.


----------

